# Best machine for sidewalks 48" wide or less



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi All,
I've been watching the sidewalk machine threads and there is some good info out there. We use a M/T Trackless & Holder C-480 with snowblowers & brushes, Bobcat MT85 with snowblower & brush, and two quads with plows for 60" and wider city sidewalks, but when it comes to 4ft or less, they suck. The bobcat is ok for the narrow stuff, but very snow getting around. 

Like most of you, I need something we can use year round. We have Exmark Spreader/sprayers for liquid fertilizer and weed control. They would be great for ice melt products, but the Boss Snowrator looks like it would do that job and more.... But the machine can serve no purpose in the summer months. The snowrator looks like its got great traction and controls. 

The Toro Multiforce would be decent with the plow, but can't spread ice melt materials. Also, can it get around in deeper snow on the street where you unload to the walkway where it needs to clear? 

What are your thoughts or experience?

I need to pull the trigger on something fast.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Have you looked at a quad? It’s summer usage is limited depending on the type work you’re doing, but there’s uses for it.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Have you looked at a quad? It's summer usage is limited depending on the type work you're doing, but there's uses for it.


He already uses a couple he said...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Gr8WhiteNorth said:


> Hi All,
> I've been watching the sidewalk machine threads and there is some good info out there. We use a M/T Trackless & Holder C-480 with snowblowers & brushes, Bobcat MT85 with snowblower & brush, and two quads with plows for 60" and wider city sidewalks, but when it comes to 4ft or less, they suck. The bobcat is ok for the narrow stuff, but very snow getting around.
> 
> Like most of you, I need something we can use year round. We have Exmark Spreader/sprayers for liquid fertilizer and weed control. They would be great for ice melt products, but the Boss Snowrator looks like it would do that job and more.... But the machine can serve no purpose in the summer months. The snowrator looks like its got great traction and controls.
> ...


Here's the one good thing that came out of Grand Crapids... These are very viable options for year round use...


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

I have several places with a lots of walks narrower than a standard tractor would handle. Bit of a pain so in the old days we used blowers and pails with salt, or then a walk behind bauman salter. Worked but was a pita. Last year I said i am old and tired and done with that and labour issues. SO, i bought a snowrator for one job that sits in a sea can there, and the other big place has a kubota bx2380 with cab, heat, broom and plow for front and bauman pto drop salter on back. Its awesome having these pieces. Both are excellent for the narrow walks. I love the ability of snowrator to fit tight areas, back blade from doors and narrow spots and shoot in some brine. Does suck being in the elements. Kubota is awesome but with broom and salter, is pretty tight on bends and not very easy to get into tight spots, perfect in the long runs. Both are silly money for what you get but i am at the point where throwing money at the stuff that is a big headache, stressor, or issue with client is money well spent. The job the kubota sits at, has a wind problem and there are times we used to shovel thousands of feet, or even blow and salt...look back and it was drifting back over and my eyes would start to water..NO... now with the kubota its kind of fun to do another run. So both are good assets...just diff beasts but both fit the narrow walks well.I used a brand new yamaha kodiak with plow and brine sprayer. HATED it. Best plow, winch etc i could get. All junk, plow broke, winch went TU, brine spray pump didnt work. Just nothing but headaches letting me down when we needed it. Sold and not been sorry. Was a bigger spend but commercial grade versus toys.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> He already uses a couple he said...


****, Sometimes I have ADD, this is one of those times, tomorrow is going to be one of those times too..


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> ****, Sometimes I have ADD, this is one of those times, tomorrow is going to be one of those times too..


No H too...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Gr8WhiteNorth said:


> But the machine can serve no purpose in the summer months.


I'm finding that "multi-purpose" moochines usually do a lot of things OK, but not everything great.

After using the SSV for a year, I'm more than willing to let it sit during the summer because it is fantastic in the winter.

Zplow is about the best of both worlds, just has some limitations on long walks\heavy snow in certain conditions.

Same with the MultiForce, it works OK under certain conditions but sucks in others.



Ajlawn1 said:


> Here's the one good thing that came out of Grand Crapids... These are very viable options for year round use...


That's one more than ever came oot of South Bent.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's one more than ever came oot of South Bent.


K


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

Those guys with the central ssv- do the multiple attachment options become a PITA to deal with? Do you take all attachments on a trailer or leave at your shop?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

No

We kept the broom on and plow in the truck (20' Eyesewe).

Bought the snowblower in the middle of the Polar Vortex, it mostly stayed at the shop unless we had a specific use for it.


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

This is what we settled on. I'm very impressed with the first outing for a 2" wet and heavy snow event. The snow was the consistency of a slurpee, so our snowblowers immediately clogged. I can't see it losing traction until 10" or so. We have 9 shovel crews and can barely find employees to do the work every shift. They quit as fast as we can hire. The crew that used this machine was stoked and raved about how easy their shift was. They were normally one of the last crews done, but beat everyone with hours to spare yesterday. I ordered 5 more Mavericks and 2 Maverick HD's. Game changer


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I could see the HD being the better bet with down pressure and hydro angle.

Curious to see how they do for you this season.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Is ND part of Kannada?


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

You know the answer to that eh..


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

I agree with Oomkes. We have two sidewalk crews. One has a snowrator and the other an ssv. Both are great machines though the versatility of the ssv is far superior to the snowrator but at a steep cost. We have a blade, broom and double auger blower for it


----------



## Fatsonpm (Jan 14, 2020)

I bought a multiforce for one of my sidewalk crews and it was an absolute game changer. A sidewalk that took 1 hr to shovel for 3 guys can now be cleared and salted in 30 min. With only 2 crew members This crew has 25 Locations to Servise some smaller than other but the point is the labor savings is high and my crew is happy win win for me

View attachment 201140


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Absolute game changer???

Holy Guacamole!!!!!


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

El Toro has it going on!


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

We have our sidewalks guys do a pass in the parking lot so it doesn’t spill over onto the sidewalk too


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Absolute game changer???
> 
> Holy Guacamole!!!!!


Bold claim....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> We have our sidewalks guys do a pass in the parking lot so it doesn't spill over onto the sidewalk too


That's nice...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> We have our sidewalks guys do a pass in the parking lot so it doesn't spill over onto the sidewalk too


The way you plow...They should probably make 3or 4 passes...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> The way you plow...They should probably make 3or 4 passes...


Plow the whole lot?


----------



## Fatsonpm (Jan 14, 2020)

BossPlow2010 said:


> We have our sidewalks guys do a pass in the parking lot so it doesn't spill over onto the sidewalk too


That's the best way to do it. Before the toro my crews would shovel the curbs lout like 4 ft so it didn't spill and that was a huge time consumer but not anymore


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> The way you plow...They should probably make 3or 4 passes...


Seen your sidewalk crews salting your parking lot...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Seen your sidewalk crews salting your parking lot...


Zsprays probably will throw further then any truck... Why not...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Plow the whole lot?


Seen on the playground mini skids with atv plows are used to plow parking lots


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Zsprays probably will throw further then any truck... Why not...


Not if you have a hydro spreader...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not if you have a hydro spreader...


Rpm's under 2k...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Rpm's under 2k...?


Spinner RPMs?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Spinner RPMs?


No truck...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> No truck...


Tyres?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Zsprays probably will throw further then any truck... Why not...


Assuming the operator doesn't have the plow up too high


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

m_ice said:


> Assuming the operator doesn't have the plow up too high


That would depend on if it's chainz lift or direck


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> That would depend on if it's chainz lift or direck


Its direct lift...on the z spray if the plow is up too high it blocks the spinner spread pattern


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> That would depend on if it's chainz lift or direck


What if the chain is welded?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

m_ice said:


> Its direct lift...on the z spray if the plow is up too high it blocks the spinner spread pattern


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

BUFF said:


> Seen on the playground mini skids with atv plows are used to plow parking lots


Point is?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Daley Construction said:


> Point is?


Was responding to a post from another member......
No point unless using a machine designed or better suited for sidewalk walk for plowing a parking lot is not only extremely inefficient and will yield poor results for the time spent is a point then guess there was point in my comment.Thumbs Up


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> View attachment 201224


I don't think those tires are going to fit through the hopper...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I don't think those tires are going to fit through the hopper...


Good old fashion perseverance or a sledge hammer will get them through.


----------



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

I use my mini skid steer to plow a gas station. With a 72” blade is does a very good job in the same time frame as other machines. 

Not saying that is should be used for a Walmart but they can be very efficient in a small lots


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I don't think those tires are going to fit through the hopper...


Thanks Captain Obvious


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> Thanks Captain Obvious


Sew mulch anger...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Was responding to a post from another member......
> No point unless using a machine designed or better suited for sidewalk walk for plowing a parking lot is not only extremely inefficient and will yield poor results for the time spent is a point then guess there was point in my comment.Thumbs Up


Sew there was or wasn't a point?

I know...yes.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sew there was or wasn't a point?
> 
> I know...yes.


Depends on what you consider a point is, could be blunt, rounded or sharp.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Fatsonpm said:


> View attachment 201142
> I bought a multiforce for one of my sidewalk crews and it was an absolute game changer. A sidewalk that took 1 hr to shovel for 3 guys can now be cleared and salted in 30 min. With only 2 crew members This crew has 25 Locations to Servise some smaller than other but the point is the labor savings is high and my crew is happy win win for me
> 
> View attachment 201140


Kinda thinking I should try one of these...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Kinda thinking I should try one of these...


I wood...

I must say or maybe I have already but, the city has one with a broom and I was rather impressed...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I wood...
> 
> I must say or maybe I have already but, the city has one with a broom and I was rather impressed...


Epic game changer?


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Gr8WhiteNorth said:


> Hi All,
> I've been watching the sidewalk machine threads and there is some good info out there. We use a M/T Trackless & Holder C-480 with snowblowers & brushes, Bobcat MT85 with snowblower & brush, and two quads with plows for 60" and wider city sidewalks, but when it comes to 4ft or less, they suck. The bobcat is ok for the narrow stuff, but very snow getting around.
> 
> Like most of you, I need something we can use year round. We have Exmark Spreader/sprayers for liquid fertilizer and weed control. They would be great for ice melt products, but the Boss Snowrator looks like it would do that job and more.... But the machine can serve no purpose in the summer months. The snowrator looks like its got great traction and controls.
> ...


theres a 'kit' that goes on the spreader sprayers that has a plow....there a video on you tube, but i cant recall the name if the item ...let em see if i cant find it.

here it is: https://www.z-plow.com/ why not try one of those since you already have the spreader/sprayer?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

tpendagast said:


> theres a 'kit' that goes on the spreader sprayers that has a plow....there a video on you tube, but i cant recall the name if the item ...let em see if i cant find it.
> 
> here it is: https://www.z-plow.com/ why not try one of those since you already have the spreader/sprayer?





Ajlawn1 said:


> Here's the one good thing that came out of Grand Crapids... These are very viable options for year round use...


Yup, thought someone had already posted it.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

The things you do on a low snow winter to pass the time.Thumbs Up


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yup, thought someone had already posted it.


do you go out of your way to get your panties in a twist about nothing?

I had personally looked into the exact same thing, verbatim as the OP earlier this winter and then decided not to pull the trigger until next year.
Then I couldnt remember the name of the item we were considering, for the exact same reason as the OP, so I looked it up.
The other guy posted a video without much to say about it, other than "look at this" , 
Like I said I had out the time into considering the same thing. which made we re look up the attachment.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

DeVries said:


> The things you do on a low snow winter to pass the time.Thumbs Up


No kidding, I've been going over to lawnsite twice a week . Usually it's once a month...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

tpendagast said:


> do you go out of your way to get your panties in a twist about nothing?


I go commando.



tpendagast said:


> had personally looked into the exact same thing, verbatim as the OP earlier this winter and then decided not to pull the trigger until next year.
> Then I couldnt remember the name of the item we were considering, for the exact same reason as the OP, so I looked it up.
> The other guy posted a video without much to say about it, other than "look at this" ,
> Like I said I had out the time into considering the same thing. which made we re look up the attachment.


The ZPlow has been out for quite some time. I'm on my second one, year # 4 or 5. @Ajlawn1 has at least one plus the SnowRator. I have a Ventrac SSV. In that video you are seeing Eric's Zspray and Steel Green, AJ's Snowrator and my SSV. Not a whole lot more needed to be said. And the video speaks for itself.

Eric is very objective in his video and a great guy to deal with.


----------

